# Kraken Splinter Fleet: Heskyyl



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

*Tyranid Hive Fleet Kraken*

Hi guys thought I would post some pics of my Tyranids. Forgive the quality on some of the them I am having to use my webcam. I am still only part way through painting my army so I will keep adding models as I finish them. Hopefully a grand picture at the end with my entire swarm...


I will start with my Hive Tyrant:












The first of my completed Carnifex. All the arms and the head are magnetized so I can swap and change them depending on my army list.












A dead smurf at the feet of the Carnifex... His name is "Sperare" which is Latin for "Hope" I hate Ultramarines.. This is before I finished basing it and glued the Carnifex in place...











The first model I painted for my nids was this Lictor, currently working on a better one with a bit of a hiding behind terrain theme.. 












And this ravener which I have converted with some fantasy bits and green stuff to look like he has burrowed out of the ground. If I knew how awful these guys were before I painted him I would never have gotten him finished. The rest of his brood are hiding underground until the next codex when I might consider painting them.. Oh and yes that is an Eldar head he has in his claws... 












Here is my finished Broodlord. Nice easy model to paint and nothing too spectacular about him. I thought about converting him then I saw the Broodlord from Space Hulk... 













Here is another of my magnetized Carnifex with the Sniperfex weapons and head...











Here are a few more angles on the Carnifex including a requested picture of them with the magnetized limbs (and heads) removed... 











Here is a brood of 16 Spinegaunts.. Tedious work... And this is only a quarter of my gaunt models done... Eukkkk













Here is my new Space Hulk Broodlord re-based for use in 40k as well as SH. I basically cut that ridiculous platform of skulls right down and using Milliput I constructed what is supposed to be him teetering on the edge of a Digestion Pool.. Keen VC players will spot some bits off of the Zombie Sprues...










The next 5 are pics of my Winged Hive Tyrant. I painstakingly filed away his top carapace and miasma vents to get the wings on top. (I didnt want to sacrifice any of the arm slots which are magnetized as are the wings themselves.) I built the base from layered pieces of foam carved with my modelling knife to give him a lofty position above the rest of my army to really give him the flying look. Let me know what you think I am quite proud of him. 
























































Zoanthropes to follow... :-D


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the ultra marine  i will be collecting a small 'elite' force of Nids cause il have alot of gene stealers from Space Hulk. 

Need to finish fo my SM first 

Great scheme though and well painted, nice and smooth.

+Rep to you my friend!

-ste-


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I like The Painting, And the poison on the tongue of the carnifex looks great!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

VERY NICE! I love the smurf! +rep


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the rep and comments guys. I have added a couple more to look at and hopefully my 2nd Carnifex should be imminent.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice color scheme that fits the tyranids perfectly. I'm not much of a nids fan, but yours are amazing, not too shiny or glossy like most people paint their nids... BIG thumbs up 

oh, and have some rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice. Good clean color scheme for nids.

Not a fan of the Eldar head on the reaver, but then I'm an Eldar player! :threaten:

Good job!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Just Saw the others, Just keep getting better. Excellant work!! +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work. well done. I hate smurfs as well, so the only good one is a dead one! +rep.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Added another Carnifex and the Broodlord. Also a few shots of the Carnifexes from different angles ... including their magnetized limbs..


----------



## Zantesuken (Sep 6, 2009)

Heya Hesky

All i can say is the models look absolutely amazing on here, but in the flesh they look astounding, you need a master shot of your whole army dude! 

Zante


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Zantesuken said:


> Heya Hesky
> 
> All i can say is the models look absolutely amazing on here, but in the flesh they look astounding, you need a master shot of your whole army dude!
> 
> Zante


When the Norn queen finishes spewing them out and my fingers are smoking with the painting I will do that mate


----------



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

I tried to do something similiar on the carapace with my nids, didnt come out as nice as yours and I love the bone looks beautiful nice job +rep


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Your hive fleet looks great and the painting is very clean.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and rep again guys. Much appreciated. I am just working on some Spinegaunts at the moment before I start on my stealers. Will post em when they are ready...


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Added a brood of spinegaunts to hive fleet gallery...


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great looking Bugs. +rep from me.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I love seeing other peoples bugs. I love them myself and have a good sized army going. Only a hand full painted though. I love most of all in yours the bases. I still have yet to decide how to base my own. I was thinking a more rocky and desolate looking ground with alien growths. I like how your carnifex stand upon things, might try that.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are bloody good. My nids will stay away from the camera untill i revisit them. They were my first army.Rep+. Nice work


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Its certainly been a little while since I painted my nids as I have been frantically raising the dead with my new Vampire Counts army.. I have been spurred forward by the pending new codex and I decided to begin again with the Broodlord from my Space Hulk box set.. Hes a far better looking model that the metal Broodlord model.. (Apart from some really shoddy moulding on GW's part..)

I hope you guys like my newest addition. I have gone again for a nice unique base by cutting down the Space Hulk one and modelling in a digestion pool look..

Hesky


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmmm... Great job!
The paint scheme reminds me of the hive fleet anetchka!
(That is a good thing)
Great job on the desecrated smurf, now all it needs is some fecal matter on its power armor!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Its been a little while painting up my Vampire Counts army but I finally finished my Winged Hive Tyrant. I was inspired to start painting my Tyranids again with the new and impending Codex. I really enjoyed painting this guy and I am quite proud of him.

Hesky


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic work on the tyrant. Really really nice. Might be an idea to post the iamges in your latest post though, some people will think you didn't upload the image and not bother going back to the first post.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> "Might be an idea to post the iamges in your latest post though, some people will think you didn't upload the image and not bother going back to the first post..."


Done  Thanks for the comments/rep..

_
The next 5 are pics of my Winged Hive Tyrant. I painstakingly filed away his top carapace and miasma vents to get the wings on top. (I didnt want to sacrifice any of the arm slots which are magnetized as are the wings themselves.) I built the base from layered pieces of foam carved with my modelling knife to give him a lofty position above the rest of my army to really give him the flying look. Let me know what you think I am quite proud of him. _


----------



## GuntharWest (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW !!! Which wings did you use?


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

These are modified Balrog wings with scything talons from a Tyranid Warrior on them. I used some carapace pieces and milliput to construct the central part to give it a rounded look when fixed onto his back...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thought Id answer here, since the juicy pics are here

Great result! Keeping the wings on the back makes the HT look so more "complete" to me, otherwise it lacks one pair of arms, so great choice. Also a really good use of magnets to make him transportable, and a cleaver way of hiding the wings melting into the body, and neat paint job to boot too! 

Have a well deserved rep-reward!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Yay for better pics of amazing models. Great work on the models. I did notice there was no pupil on the eyes though.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That Hive Tyrant is amazing! Very well done +rep!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


asianavatar said:


> Yay for better pics of amazing models. Great work on the models. I did notice there was no pupil on the eyes though.


The lack of pupil is deliberate... My hive fleet's milky white eyes is my own way of expressing how Tyranids cannot be categorised as evil. They simply are what they are.. A milky white eye sort of gives a drone impression across my entire hive and stops any individual model having too much personality or character. :biggrin:

Each to their own though I guess...

Thanks for the comments guys.. Much appreciated


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Hesky said:


> The lack of pupil is deliberate... My hive fleet's milky white eyes is my own way of expressing how Tyranids cannot be categorised as evil. They simply are what they are.. A milky white eye sort of gives a drone impression across my entire hive and stops any individual model having too much personality or character. :biggrin:


This is something I like too. Tyranids are supposed to be just "uncategorizeable monsters" without individuality. Makes them sooooo much cooler 

(Die blasted Tyranid "Special Characters":alcoholic


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Damn, these are nice!
Although now I hate you - these plus the incoming 'Nid codex are making me want to revisit Hive Fleet Morrigan..... Damn you!
(Wander away wondering where his unpainted tyranids are)
Oh, and +rep for you!


----------

